# El català té estàndard?



## Wilva

Com ja sabeu, la majoria de llengües europees (anglès, francès, italià, basc, castellà, etc) tenen un estàndard, que és una creació artificial, feta a partir de les diverses varietats. La meva pregunta és: el català té un estandard? I si és així, quines són les seves característiques, en quines varietats es basa? És estàndard el que parlen, per exemple, a TV3? O la varietat que trobem escrita al diari El Punt? El que trobem en qualsevol llibre escrit en català? La varietat que es fa servir a l'hora de doblar pel·lícules? La que s'ensenya als estrangers?
He sentit dir que el català té dos estàndards diferents: un pel valencià i l'altre per les parles del principat. És cert? Ho pregunto perquè el cas del valencià no el conec gaire bé, però l'estàndard del principat existeix? I si és així, en quina varietat dialectal es basa? Els parlants de català central parlen estàndard, o bé només els que són de Barcelona? Jo ara mateix estic escrivint en estàndard? Estic una mica confosa, i no acabo de veure l'estàndard enlloc i alhora el veig per tot arreu, si algú em voldria ajudar


----------



## Favara

Digam que té un estàndard multicèntric... Té un estàndard de l'AVL per a les varietats valencianes (que així i tot és basat al de l'IEC), i un altre de l'IEC per a la resta (trobe que amb una mena de sub-estàndard per a les parles balears). Aquests estàndards són pràcticament idèntics en quant al que admeten però difereixen en les seues recomanacions per a cada varietat; així i tot, a l'hora de comunicar-se entre varietats també es recomana evitar una miqueta les formes més locals, per la qual cosa podem dir que hi ha una espècie de super-estàndard que els agrupa...
Aprofitant que parles castellà de l'Argentina, pots fer-te una idea comparant amb la teua llengua materna; de la mateixa forma que el castellà peninsular té una mena d'estàndard propi i l'argentí un altre (com l'ús de _tú/vos_, etc) però ambdós formen part d'un estàndard teòric de major espectre, en català tenim també aquest estàndard teòric que s'aplica de diferent forma segons la varietat. Igual que els parlants d'anglés tenen allò de l'americà i el britànic.

Pel que fa a la composició d'aquests estàndards menors, encara que partisc d'una certa manca de coneixements i un esbiaixament propi, diria que l'emprat al Principat de Catalunya és una mescla de diverses parles de l'oriental que podria o no correspondre's a cap de lloc (no n'estic segur però tinc entés que està molt influenciat pel barceloní). L'estàndard valencià, que conec més, es correspon amb l'occidental (només un parell de pobles per ací parlen una forma oriental), amb un lèxic i gramàtica prou flexibles que més o menys pretenen representar tot l'espectre dialectal de l'àrea, i amb una pronunciació que cau cap a les formes no-harmòniques del valencià meridional; cal fer notar que últimament ha hagut polèmica per l'inclusió d'algunes paraules i formes que alguns considerem castellanismes. Pel que fa a les illes no en sé res, però supose que caurà cap a alguna àrea prou poblada de Mallorca.

En resum, diguem que tot el que descrius és estàndard, però que tenim un estàndard prou flexible i extens. I per cert, si no he comés cap errada, tot açò ho he escrit amb l'estàndard valencià; com pots veure, la diferència entre varietats no és tan gran com sovint es pensa.


----------



## Wilva

M'ha servit de molt Favara 



> En resum, diguem que tot el que descrius és estàndard, però que tenim un estàndard prou flexible i extens. I per cert, si no he comés cap errada, tot açò ho he escrit amb l'estàndard valencià; com pots veure, la diferència entre varietats no és tan gran com sovint es pensa.



Efectivament; si no hagués estat pels seues, partisc i supose, ni m'hagués passat pel cap que fóssis valencià


----------



## ivanovic77

El problema de Catalunya (i suposo que també del País Valencià) és que és una societat fortament diglòssica, en què el català conviu frec a frec amb una altra llengua que té un pes demogràfic i cultural molt més fort. Així, a l'hora de establir un estàndard pel català, ens trobem amb una tensió continua. Per una banda, tot país tendeix a que la varietat dialectal que s'imposa com a estàndard sigui la varietat que es parla a la capital. Però a Catalunya el català de Barcelona està fonètica, lèxica y gramaticalment molt influït pel castellà, de manera que el dialecte barceloní (l'accent xava) tal com es dóna al carrer (sobre tot entre la gent jove) no pot ser considerat un estàndard acceptable pels puristes de la llengua. De manera que l'eix dialectal que s'estableix com a estàndard s'ha de desplaçar cap a zones rurals, un fenomen poc freqüent a la resta de països. 

Un exemple d'això serien els grups de l'edat d'or del rock català (dècada dels noranta). A diferència del que passa a la major part del món, on els grups de rock acostumen a sorgir de les grans ciutats, a Catalunya els grups de rock que més suport van rebre per part dels mitjans de comunicació van ser els grups de comarques i de petites ciutats catalanoparlants. Per què? Perquè només vocalistes de comarques o d'àrees rurals conserven una fonètica i una dicció prou bona (bona segons criteris puristes de la llengua).

A l'hora de seleccionar locutors, presentadors o actors per TV3, ràdio, teatre? Doncs tres quarts del mateix. Si féssim un estudi dels locutors, presentadors o actors que avui dia es guanyen la vida oferint productes culturals en català, ens trobaríem amb un percentatge d'actors de fora de l'àrea metropolitana de Barcelona molt superior al que correspondria tenint en compte que més de la meitat de la població catalana viu a l'àrea metropolitana de Barcelona. Aquí algú podrà adduir que és perquè a l'àrea metropolitana de Barcelona hi ha majoria de castellanoparlants que no tenen cap interès en tot allò que sigui catalanòfon, d'acord, però tot i així, el percentatge de gironins o vigatans als mitjans de comunicació de Barcelona es molt més alt del que els correspondria per pes demogràfic dins de Catalunya. Això segur.

D'altra banda, també es percep en alguns catalanoparlants de l'àrea metropolitana de Barcelona amb un català més castellanitzat un esforç per parlar un català estàndard més correcte, esforç que sovint acaba en impostures, vacil·lacions (per exemple, és molt freqüent que la gent s'embussi cada 3 paraules i s'encalli en un "ehhhh...." molt desagradable mentre intenten substituir el barbarisme que tenen al pensament per una paraula acceptable en català). Un altre efecte d'aquesta impostura és la fonètica aportuguesada que li dic jo, que és la gent que se centra tant en pronunciar la vocal neutra que acaba pronunciant una neutra massa tancada, a la portuguesa. També és freqüent l'arrossegament de les consonants conflictives, diferencials del català (la ela velar, la jota, les esses sonores). Un exemple de fonètica "aportuguesada" s'aprecia en l'advocat Ricardo Fernández Deu, en l'actor Jordi Estadella, o en l'actor Pep Cruz, i tants d'altres. L'arrossegament de les consonants conflictives la podeu veure cada matí en el Josep Cuní. De fet, aquestes impostures fonètiques es noten arreu cada vegada que veus una sèrie catalana o escoltes la ràdio o vas al teatre.

En definitiva, és un tema força espinós que causa molt estrés en la gent que vol parlar bé, crec jo, perquè el català s'està deteriorant a marxes forçades i sempre hi ha un sector purista y conservacionista que mira de lluitar-hi en contra, sovint contra si mateixos.

Ara bé, això és una opinió molt personal que podrà ser rebatuda per molta gent. Jo és així com ho percebo des de fa anys.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Com ha dit Favara, l'estàndard del català és multicèntric.

L'IEC té publicades en línia la Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana - fonètica i la Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana - morfologia.

Crec que això pot ajudar a veure-ho una mica més bé.


----------



## ACQM

Per donar una resposta simplista et diría que l'estándard del Principat prové del català central i es basa en el lèxic y la gramàtica barcelonina però amb accent de més a l'interior.


----------



## ivanovic77

ACQM said:


> Per donar una resposta simplista et diría que l'estándard del Principat prové del català central i es basa en el lèxic y la gramàtica barcelonina però amb accent de més a l'interior.


 
Jo diria que el lèxic i la gramàtica no són barcelonines, sinó normatives. Abans de la llei de normalització lingüística a Barcelona es feien servir unes paraules que ara no se senten als mitjans de comunicació. Només he d'escoltar al meu avi, que és del barri de Gràcia de tota la vida, i fa servir un lèxic diferent del que se sent a ràdio o TV. Per exemple, el verb "telefonar" ha estat substituït als mitjans de comunicació pel verb "trucar", que a Barcelona ciutat no s'havia sentit gairebé mai abans de la normalització lingüística (que algú em corregeixi si m'equivoco). O per exemple, la paraula "misto", que ha estat substituïda per "llumí". O el verb "enraonar", molt freqüent al català de Barcelona, que no se sent gairebé mai als mitjans de comunicació. I mil exemples més.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

A les Illes escrivim gairebé igual que a Catalunya, encara que tenim una sèrie de particularitats que regula la Universitat de les Illes Balears (el Departament de Filologia Catalana i Lingüística General). 

Per exemple, a les Balears són estàndard les conjugacions pròpies (cant i cantam, en lloc de canto i cantem), els pronoms (me, te, se), vocabulari autòcton (ca, moix, al·lot), etc. Altres particularitats no són acceptades, com l’ús de l’article salat, la reducció de -gua a -go. (_aigo_, _llengo_), etc.

En quant a l’estàndard oral, és una cosa bastant discutida, ja que per exemple, el català d’IB3 sol ser estàndard i no és molt acceptat. Però es que ha de tenir en compte els accents de Mallorca, Menorca i Eivissa, la qual cosa fa que una pronunciació que sembli a tots bé sigui impossible.


----------



## aprenent

Seguint en la línea del que ha comentat en Miquel Àngel, crec que el català d'IB3 no és molt acceptat perque és una forma artificiosa de crear un estàndard amb el qual la gent del carrer no s'hi sent identificada (a més de la mala pronunciació de qualcuns locutors). Per altra banda, no he entès mai perquè no s'accepta l'article salat en l'àmbit de les Balears, quan resulta que és l'article emprat per la majoria d'illencs. I finalment, me resulta totalment inadmisible el fet de que es perdin les formes dialectals (acceptades per l'IEC) de les conjugacions verbals (exemple: les formes dialectals de les conjugacions I i IIIb. Molta de gent de les Illes ja no diu "callassis" sinó "callessis", o "servesqui" sinó "serveixi", ...)
Jo no vaig tenir ocasió d'estudiar molts d'anys la llengua catalana a l'EGB i BUP, però he de reconèixer que els llibres que vaig emprar (d'en Frances de Borja Moll) sí s'ajustaven a les formes baleàriques, en canvi, els que s'empren ara no ho sé.


----------



## llorencs

A Balears els que s'empren ara són en català estàndar, és a dir, en la forma més parescuda al central, al menys eren així quan vaig estudiar català a les Illes. A més quan escrius un text per a les Illes pots emprar el vocabulari propi, el que apunta Miquel Àngel.

Llavors el balear té bastants de subdialectes, que segueixen normes d'alguna manera distintes entre uns i altres, per exemple, el pollencí és pot considerar un subdialecte ja que té lèxic propi(gos es pot dir tan "ca" -forma balear- o "cus" forma pollencina) no s'empra l'article salat, sino l'article "u", la, els i les, i diverses diferències més.

Llavors el que es fa com han dit, per agrupar totes les varietats és crear un estàndar que més o menys englobi les caracteristiques principals de cada dialecte, però hi ha un estàndar que és el que es fa servir per l'escriptura de llibres, per exemple, mentrè amb les televisions cada una té el seu llibre d'estil i poden admetre alguns dialectalismes, tot depen d'això.


----------

